# Paint job on Hi-Mod



## des16 (Oct 1, 2007)

My almost new HI-Mod frame has an very uneven and blotchy paint job. I've attached some pics. Anyone have a similar problem. I'm trying to get Cannondale to warranty this. To be honest, I didn't really notice it so much until I got the bike in the sun on my first ride.


----------



## nathan84318 (Aug 7, 2007)

I highly doubt its a paint issue, looks like carbon weave to me.


----------



## des16 (Oct 1, 2007)

*carbon weave*

Thanks for your reply. Would the carbon weave result in this type of blotchy uneven coloration showing through the paint. Have you ever seen this before and has cannondale been responsive in terms of warranty replacement? Do you think that it is a safety issue in terms of the integrity of the bike, especially flying down hills at high speeds?


----------



## nathan84318 (Aug 7, 2007)

Its not paint, its clear coat over carbon weave. Its normal nothing to worry about.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

The black is natural carbon with a clear coat over the top.... Your just seeing un-painted portions of the carbon tubes...


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

What everyone else said... What you are looking at is clear coated uni dimensional (UD) carbon weave. Your bike is made of carbon and then they painted the white over it and clear coated the frame.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Nothing to worry about... Nothing to warranty.. That's what carbon fiber looks like without the (1) layer of decorative directional weave that many frames and parts have. Your frame looks exactly as it was designed and should look. One of the reasons they offer this color way is that less paint = less weight...


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Mine is matte black and that weave is very noticeable. I like it! At least I know it's a carbon weave frame.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

des16 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Would the carbon weave result in this type of blotchy uneven coloration showing through the paint. Have you ever seen this before and has cannondale been responsive in terms of warranty replacement? Do you think that it is a safety issue in terms of the integrity of the bike, especially flying down hills at high speeds?


Ive got a 10 HM in matte, mine looks exactly the same. Im not worried about it. This Supersix has lasted me the longest outa my 3 cannondales, first one to make it more than a year. Its has never worried me.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

It's just the carbon fiber pattern. My 2011 SS6 HM has the exact same appearance.

C.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Heres my chainstay,


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Honestly, I love the carbon fiber look of our Super Sixes. Every other carbon fiber bike has that cross weave. I think they call it a 3K or 12k weave. The finish is quite delicate however and it does scratch easily. Be careful with sharp tools or even frayed cables.

C.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

That's exactly how my SuperSix (non hi-mod) frame looks with the matte finish. That was part of the reason I bought it. Love the raw look of the matte finish.


----------

